# Possible Buys - Eventing Prospects



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

After YEARS of only being able to lease, I finally have the finances to actually purchase a horse. I'm in search of an eventing prospect between the ages of 4 & 10 for less than $5500. I'm aiming at securing a working student position at a nice eventing stable this fall that would require me to bring my own horse, so my goal would be to purchase a horse that I can work with on my own for a solid 5 to 6 months beforehand. I competed my old TB gelding (who I free leased for 7 1/2 years, until he was put down last fall) in 3ft Jumpers & Novice eventing & schooled 3'6 & Training level xc fences. I'd really appreciate it if some of the experienced members of this forum could give me their opinions on some of the horses I'm considering. I have not yet been able to go out to see any of them in person, but I am planning to do so in the coming weeks.

*Prospect #1* *- 16.1hh 2003 TB gelding "OK Go" - $5k*








Young Event Horse - Athletic, willing, great attitude! | Buy this Horse at Equine.com
okgo
I have not spoken to his owner yet, but there are a ton of pictures, videos, & info about him on her website. Even though he's off the track, he appears to have been started as a jumper slowly & correctly, and in my opinion, his price is a good deal for the amount of training that seems to have gone into him. However, his description says he has a splint on his left front leg - should that be a red flag? He is located about 3 1/2 hours away from me.

*Prospect #2** - 16hh 2002 APHA gelding "Apollo" - $4k








*DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1638080 - Midas Well Be Kool
http://i55.tinypic.com/2zss5ya.jpg
http://i55.tinypic.com/969oxy.jpg
http://i52.tinypic.com/2dvpjqf.jpg
This is what his owner said about him: "He has jumped higher with my trainer in the past. I just haven't had time to ride dressage or jumping at all lately. He does collect, leg-yield, sidepass and shoulder in, but 
is rusty. He is def. a "ring horse" and likes to show off and look good. He is also very social and kind of the barn clown. I have a student that is showing some
interest in him so I will find out if she is serious about buying him and let you know. If she's not, then I will have a video made and posted on You-Tube.
I'll get back to you as soon as I know more."

I think he's quite cute, although since I haven't seen a video of him & the only jumping photo I've seen really just shows him taking a large canter stride, I'm not sure what to think about his eventing potential. Any thoughts? He's about 2 1/2 hours away from me.

*Prospect #3* - *16.1hh 2004 Hanoverian/TB gelding "Luck O Riley" - $5k*








DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1596441 - Luck O\' Riley
Equestrian Life - Horse Profile of Riley (Luck O' Riley)
http://i55.tinypic.com/es2a3d.jpg
His owner says, "Being that you are in the "area", I would say it would be best just to come see him as I don't have any current good videos of him at this time. Been working tooooo much and short days have been hard to get new ones. I have a young girl lookin at him Sat am, but you are welcome to come this weekend as well. I think he would make a great eventer, he's VERY brave, and one of our barn employees who used to foxhunt said he's got xc written all over him. I am ONLY open to a REAL home for him, I've raised him since 5 mos old every day and nite of his life, so he's still my baby and I only want the best for him, but he needs his own girl now who will love him, give him a fun job and take him to his potential (which is huge!). Bear in mind, he is GREEN, w/t/c, started over low (up to 2.6') rails. Get back to me and let me know if you want to come look at him."

Considering that he's green, I think $5k might be a bit steep, although I found some of his old ads online & he was listed at $7500. I'm guessing it's because of the WB in him. Do his front pasterns look a bit long, or is it just me? The fact that he has a chain over his nose in both pictures concerns me a bit, although his owner claims that he is quite sweet. I do definitely want to go out to see him in person, since his description makes him sound like he has potential to be nice. He's only 45minutes from me, so I'm hoping to be able to get out to see him next week.

*Prospect #4** - 16hh 2004 Appendix QH mare "Showin My Fancy" - $5k*








DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1629782 - Showin My Fancy
Her owner said, "I would feel confident, as a judge and trainer, in saying that this mare has as good a chance as any to succeed in ANY event. She is well bred, well trained, and she has brains between her ears. She's just so talented and has been so EASY to train. However she has only been ridden by myself and my 12y.o. daughter. She is LOVED by us and i wasn't planning to sell her at all.
As far as height goes, she has done ground poles and cavaletti. She has also worked lines at 2'5" with confidence. I would say with further training that this mare could physically and mentally compete on 4' and 5' courses. Her lead changes are naturally automatic...she hates being on the wrong lead! 
I can ride this mare ANYWHERE, in ANY bit, on ANY trail, in ANY woods or swamp, and over ANY obstacle, with ANY horse...or with NO other horse(s).
She is a sweetheart and I hate that I MUST sell her. She is a classy mare with excellent conformation to keep her sound and a great mind to keep her working.
I would consider allowing you to "try her out" for a few weeks with some sort of down payment(refundable of course). So just let me know."

I really like that she's offered to let me test the mare out, although that would be a bit pricey since she's 4 1/2 hours away from me, which would mean I'd have to pay to have her trailered to me + boarding + sending her back if I don't like her, but it'd be great if she ended up working out. On paper, I think she sounds nice, although her owner has not responded past the initial e-mail, so I have not seen any additional pictures of her.

*Prospect #5* - *15.3hh 6yo Appendix QH gelding "Buttons" - $4.5k/obo
*








Horses for Sale: Breeds S-Z : Buttons is a 6 yr bay appendix gelding, star and two hind socks,
http://i54.tinypic.com/dob4gp.jpg
http://i56.tinypic.com/2z894jr.jpg








His owner says, "He is currently barefoot and only on joint supplement. Buttons is currently on a performance safe feed and is doing fine on it.He has shown at a couple local shows, but nothing major. He has not gone cross country schooling, but I have no doubt that it would not phase him at all. He has jumped 2'6" without any issues. He is truly a wonderful horse that deserves a wonderful home to be shown and pampered!"

I think this horse is SO cute. I don't like the way his legs look over jumps, but I can't tell if this is just because the jumps are so small & he's not taking them seriously, or if that's really just how he jumps. I'm wondering if he could learn to tuck himself up better over bigger fences. He's about 7 to 8 hours away from me, but I really want to go see him in person, so I'm going to try to make that happen sometime soon.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I am not an eventing person, as such, but have done multiple disciplines over the years. Keep in mind that this is only MY opinion from what I have seen in many years. 

Riley would probably be the first one I would look at. Yes, he is green, but just the fact that he is a WB will make any work you put into him more worthwhile. He is also closest, and easiest for you to try, and this is a very nice cross, classic for eventing., and you know he has not been overjumped too early.

I like the paint the least. I think that as you went up levels, you may (again, JMHO) experience some prejudice. 

I would worry about the OTTB holding up. The splint is most likely cosmetic, but unless you research his racing record you have no idea how much (hard) he was used. If you wanted to stay at lower levels, I would think ok, but not to move up on.

I really like the Appendix QH mare too, and would think she is worth a look.

The last one (I think it was) was only 15.3 (and it has been my impression that horses 16hh and over are more desirable and more $$), and it is probably preventive, but they have him on joint supps.....hmmmm.

Good luck! Have fun looking....:wink:


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Out of these 5 choices I would choose the 3rd one. From the pictures he looks strong and solid. I like that in a horse. Definitely go look at him

The first horse is really pretty, and I was going to say choose him, but after looking more closely at his pictures, his withers are really high. It is going to be a nightmare trying to fit a saddle on him. 

The second one, I think, is just ugly. The pictures do him no justice. He seems more of a western type.

The fourth one I like like, but in her ad it says she is really fast, which translates to me as being hot and a handful. But if it's possible you should try her out. 

The fifth one, I also don't like how he jumps, he is also really on the forehand. But that is fixable. Also 15.3 is a little small, but that's just my opinion. I think if you get a chance you should go look at this one too.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> I like the paint the least. I think that as you went up levels, you may (again, JMHO) experience some prejudice.


You wont experience prejudice in the Eventing World for owning a "paint". I know of some people who are at Upper Levels on Appaloosa's and they are doing very well, and Paints and etc,etc, etc - the point is, in Eventing, you aren't judged on what breed you are on, or what color your horse is...it's all about performance.

I like the Paint  

I say - just go and try them all out, get on them, give them a go and weed them out. Then when you find the one you really like, get a vet check and go from there.

I cannot offer advice...I am no good at this. I am sure Unicorn would beable to help you with conformation.

You're an Eventer, you know what to look for and you know what a horse has to have to do the sport - don't second guess yourself!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Oliver is hands down my favorite. SO handsome! That horse shows so serious talent for moving up the levels. Riley is quite adorable as well.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Riley. He has the look. Buttons doesn't move right. He swishes his tail a lot and is very short strided.

Riley!


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I think I would go with 3, 1, 4. I have nothing against paints but the paint just looks common. Nothing about her says she should be that price other than what she used to do but hasn't done in a while. And the last one... IDK. It might be the rider but you're right I highly dislike the way he jumps. He's better looking with a prof. on board, but eehh... just like the other options. 

Comformationally though I really like #1... but I am biased and really like a pronounced shoulder and TBs in general.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I like 1. He's been there and has some experience.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd look at Riley first, and then the mare just under him.

Riley is closer - which is a huge perk (and be aware that a lot of people use chains just "because" everyone else at the barn does). His pasterns might be a little long, it's really hard to say. I like the rest of him, and of these horses he has the best balance. 

The mare is leaner in build, longer of cannon, and a little less balanced in general. 4 1/2 hours drive wouldn't stop me (hasn't... I've gone that far, and a bit farther). 

If you want the honest truth though... none of these really "jump" at me for eventing based on what is here to look at. (If I could see Riley jump or moving I might change my mind... same with that mare). 

(I actually just noticed the link for horse #1... I like him in action much better than standing still... he gets added to my list of those I'd take a look at in person)

For eventing, I'd be looking for a horse with exceptional balance, an uphill build, a moderate shoulder slope (neither steep nor laidback would be ideal.) and a pretty open shoulder angle. I want a lot of hip, and a really strong loin. A longer forearm is a plus, as is a short cannon and a medium pastern. You want a horse who is physically built to do "anything"... and then when you go to see that horse it should have a personality which appears calm, bold, curious and intelligent. Of course heart is what's really going to take you "up" too. Don't get too caught on conformational "perfection" since it's only part of what makes a horse a great eventer.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for all of the opinions, guys! I'm going to try to get out to see Riley this week, most likely Friday morning since my friend would be able to go with me as a second pair of eyes.


Oliver's owner e-mailed me back about him. I originally didn't remember seeing anything about him having a splint when I first came across his ad, but figured I'd just not paid close enough attention. Turns out, I was right that it didn't used to be in the ad - it's not a calcified, old injury. I'm a bit hesitant to go see him now, since sound legs are a pretty important thing for an eventer to have. I've also noticed that since I e-mailed her, she changed the price on her website ($4k) to match the price on Oliver's equine.com ad ($5k). This is what she said:

"Oliver is still available, but has been out of work for a couple weeks as he popped a splint and I was on vacation. Good timing! I am bringing him back this weekend I believe and would be open to showing him to you toward the end of the month if you haven't found anything yet. 
He is pretty uncomplicated on the flat, though he is still green. Before I got him he had no formal dressage or jumping training, so all of it is new to him. He went from nothing to jumping around BN in 6 weeks. Stadium is our biggest hole, he likes to get a bit quick, which again stems from his greeness on the flat. He needs someone who will give him the correct basics over fences before really pushing them up higher so he learns to use himself. You can see from some of his video what I mean. He likes leg on him on the flat, and jumping he just needs more experience!"


----------



## Pipsqeak13 (Jan 10, 2011)

Not to be superficial, but if you get the chance, go for WB breeds or crosses they are built to last and that's what they're bred for-sport . They are smalll enough too that you can almost entirely avoid joint issues depending on the actual work and horse. Other than that, I would say also Appendixes if bred right are the best breed. I rode one up to 26 years old that I still competed through training and jumped courses up to 4'3. He's still alive and well, however I only ride him occaisionally now. They last as well in my experience! Good luck!


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Those horses are all between 15.3 & 16.3. How would that avoid joint issues? Most eventers & jumpers that I've known, or even just TBs in general are in that height range, & joint issues are quite common, especially if the horse was started too early or worked too hard. My old 16.1hh TB gelding that I leased was fantastic, but he had to have hock injections & had foot issues, especially after he got new shoes. I was able to compete him until he was 19, & then he was used as a lesson horse until he was put down at 22 (he technically would have been 100% fine to continue as a lower-level lesson horse or just retired out to pasture, but there was drama between the owner - who hadn't come out to see him in the entire 7 years I had him - & my trainer, so they put him down :?)
I really don't care what breed or colour the horse is. I just want them to be sound, intelligent, & have enough heart & talent for the sport.

My friend has just told me about a 5yr old at her barn that the owner is only asking $1k for. I believe he's a TB, but I'm not positive. I'll probably be going to see him on Friday after I go to see Riley.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Prospect #1 is by far my favorite. Not only is he flashy, he looks like he has a wonderful jump and has a good basic training that you can successfully. He looks like he was trained well also, not rushed into things without knowing the basics. He also carries himself well from what I can see. The description of him on the website reminds me of my OTTB, Mouse so much since they both are desribed as laid back goofballs, he seems like a steal!


But he looks super quiet and in the videos he seems super bold on cross country. If i could/was looking for another horse, I definitely would be buying him!

I hope you find your "dream horse" soon and the working student position you mentioned works out! I've been wanting to do that for awhile but i pry will have to wait till after college :/


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I like mare and Riley the most (although I'm far from eventing :wink: ). Paint is the least, something about his confo bugs me.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

MightyEventer said:


> I hope you find your "dream horse" soon and the working student position you mentioned works out! I've been wanting to do that for awhile but i pry will have to wait till after college :/


Thanks  I just graduated in December, & I figured I could put off joining the "real world" for a while longer in order to do the working student position.

I think I've crossed #1 off my list. His recent leg injury isn't something that I want to have to deal with. It sucks, because he sounded nice, but I'd rather get something that I know is sound right now.

I've got an appointment to see Riley in the morning. My friend is going with me to take pics & videos, so I'll post them when I get home from trying him out.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Well, Riley's a no-go. He was very cute, but he was advertised as being green but trained w/t/c & started over fences. Well, that training happened a year ago, & I really don't think he's been ridden much (if at all) since then. He didn't even know how to trot a complete circle without stopping & looking confused. I'm not looking to have to completely start a horse from the ground up, especially for $5k (VERY firm price). There were other aspects that made my friend & I go "hmm...", (information that was purposely left-out until we pointed certain things out & asked very specific questions, & certain other questions of ours that were avoided & not answered), but I'm not going to get into all of that. I do have videos if anyone wants to see him move at all.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

If I were looking for an eventing prospect I'd be looking for something that had good dressage potential. I don't know how true it is (i'm not an eventer) but I have always been told that dressage, as far as ranking and winning goes, is the most important phase. Showjumping seems the easiest, and the cross country will need a decent, bold jumper, but these talents seem more common than a good dressage horse. 

I'm going to be super prejudiced, but I have rarely, if ever, seen a good dressage paint. TBs can be good, but many of the raced ones end up with soundness issues. They have tiny, tiny legs and they're just not bred for it (some are but they're different). I'd be looking for a warmblood, warmblood cross or other nice cross to get a bit more soundness than a TB. 

Just my opinion. Good luck with the horses.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Yes, the dressage score is important. The goal is always to finish on your dressage score (no faults in xc or sj). I've always, personally, felt that xc is what really tends to make or break an event horse, though. Not all horses have that sort of stamina, heart, or courage.

I actually prefer TBs to Warmbloods. I am being VERY careful about soundness, though. I've vetoed a huge list of potentials already because I didn't feel they had legs that could handle what I'm going to be asking them to do.

I've pretty much crossed everyone off of this list. When I find more, I'll make a new thread.


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

What's wrong with the mare? I liked her a lot. Just curious...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Honestly, there's nothing wrong with her, I just don't have the time to make a 9-hour round-trip drive right now, especially since all of my friends have started up class/work again & can't go with me to see her, & I hate driving in that part of the state + I'm a nervous driver after dark. Maybe if I can't find anything else I'll decide to try to make the trip, but for now, I'd like to try to find something a little closer.


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

Fair enough. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

